# Bagging up



## NorthStar (May 11, 2004)

Hello folks! Amelia is due in 4 days, and no sign of her bagging up yet. She is very pregnant! No chance of the date being off, because a jack jumped her fence and they had a one-nighter! (So her previous owner told me) I had a mare once (Quarter Horse) who had no bag whatsoever, but she foaled on her due date, and then the milk came in. She was a maiden, as is Amelia. Would that be common, or should I expect a bag (and some forewarning!) before I greet this baby?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 11, 2004)

Hi NorthStar... while your at my house tomorrow, Amelia will probably be home foaling for you...lol... Ella was starting to bag up about 10 weeks before Snickers ever arrived! I had one here, was foaling her out for a friend, who had no bag in the morning, checked her around 7pm, and she had a huge bag, she had her baby around 5am the following morning. Each one seems to be different! Corinne


----------

